
Discovery of pear-shaped nucleus rules out time travel? - taylodl
http://www.sciencealert.com/physicists-just-discovered-a-new-nucleus-shape-and-it-could-ruin-our-hopes-of-time-travel
======
Phithagoras
Original paper here
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1602.01485v1](http://arxiv.org/abs/1602.01485v1)

